# NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 2018 O



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

```
<em>Canon to Assist NBC Olympics in Providing Viewers with Outstanding HDTV Picture Quality and Long-Zoom Image Detail</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 8, 2018</strong> – NBC Olympics, a division of the NBC Sports Group, has selected Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, to provide a wide variety of HDTV Field, Portable and Studio lenses for its broadcast of the XXIII Olympic Winter Games, which take place in PyeongChang, South Korea, from February 8 – February 25. The announcement was made today by Chip Adams, VP of Venue Engineering, NBC Olympics, and Yuichi Ishizuka, President and COO of Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Over 70 Canon broadcast lenses will be used, including the DIGISUPER 95 TELE long-zoom field lens featuring a focal length of 1178mm (2356mm with 2x Extender); the DIGISUPER 27 studio lens providing crisp HD imagery in a studio environment; the HJ14ex4.3B wide-angle HD lens capturing a panoramic 96.3 degrees angle-of-view; and the HJ24ex7.5B HDTV field telephoto zoom lens, providing a remarkable 7.5-180mm zoom range in a compact, portable body.</p>
<p>“A Winter Olympics production can be tough on equipment and especially lenses,” said Adams. “Canon lenses have always proven themselves in difficult conditions. The images, equipment and the support we get from Canon are always exceptional.”</p>
<p>“We are honored to once again be chosen as the broadcast lens provider for NBC” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p><strong>About NBC Olympics</strong></p>
<p>A division of the NBC Sports Group, NBC Olympics is responsible for producing, programming and promoting NBC Universal’s Olympic coverage. It is renowned for its unsurpassed Olympic heritage, award-winning production, and ability to aggregate the largest audiences in U.S. television history.</p>
<p>For more information on NBC Olympics’ coverage of the PyeongChang Olympics, please visit: <a href="http://nbcsportsgrouppressbox.com/" target="blank"><strong>http://nbcsportsgrouppressbox.com/</strong></a></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-33525 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-1-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-1-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-1-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-1-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-2-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-2-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-2-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/lens-rink-2-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/len-tech-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/len-tech-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/len-tech-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/len-tech-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/long-lenses-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/long-lenses-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/long-lenses-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/long-lenses-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Wow. That's a lot of 200-400's. ;D

I'm sure they wouldn't miss one!


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

can't wait to see what unreleased products may work their way into field testing these next few weeks


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Maybe Canon isn’t ******* after all?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*



BeenThere said:


> Maybe Canon isn’t ******* after all?



Don't kid yourself. The lack of a full frame mirrorless camera with 14 stops of DR means all those 200-400mm lenses are useless.


----------



## midluk (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Do they store their camera bodies switched on and displaying something?


----------



## Talys (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*



midluk said:


> Do they store their camera bodies switched on and displaying something?



Nice catch  Good to see NBC pros forget to turn off their cameras too, hahaha



neuroanatomist said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Canon isn’t ******* after all?
> ...



It's the other way around. NBC is *******! ;D


----------



## mpeeps (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Too bad the USOC doesn't contribute as much for its athletes' expenses as it does for Canon and other corporate war lords. Many of them go broke in the name of USA and patriotism.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Hi midluk. 
Where did you spot the powered on camera, I don’t seem to be able to find it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



midluk said:


> Do they store their camera bodies switched on and displaying something?


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Hi mpeeps. 
I don’t doubt the lack of support the USOC provides for athletes, but I somehow doubt they pay Canon a Japanese company to attend the Olympics in South Korea? 
That is not to say that the IOC (a separate entity) doesn’t bend over backwards to get Canon to support the broadcasters that get the Olympic Games out to all of us which is no doubt how they (IOC) get sponsored! 

Cheers, Graham. 



mpeeps said:


> Too bad the USOC doesn't contribute as much for its athletes' expenses as it does for Canon and other corporate war lords. Many of them go broke in the name of USA and patriotism.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*



Valvebounce said:


> Hi midluk.
> Where did you spot the powered on camera, I don’t seem to be able to find it!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



It was in the picture on the main page


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*

Hi. 
Thanks, I didn’t see that picture when I clicked on the link, I had many blank squares instead. Not just the one camera unless I’m mistaken! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Hesbehindyou said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi midluk.
> ...


----------



## Talys (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: NBC Olympics Selects Canon U.S.A. to Provide Field and Studio Equipment for its Production of 20*



Valvebounce said:


> Hi.
> Thanks, I didn’t see that picture when I clicked on the link, I had many blank squares instead. Not just the one camera unless I’m mistaken!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Was actually the same for me (though there the 4 squares linked to different photos), because I saw it from unread posts instead of from the main page. It only shows up if you look at the home page.

It is a very impressive photo, lol. gimmegimmegimme!


----------

